# College student needs cheap laptop!



## WhenToastersFly (Jan 15, 2009)

I am a commuter college student who has avoided buying a laptop for sometime (instead using USB drives, synchronization and computer labs etc.) But enough is enough, it's time for me to enjoy the benefits of WiFi and mobilization. 

I already have a high-powered desktop for gaming and all that good stuff. I'll take lighter, smaller over good specs. I just need to browse the web, e-mail and run word processors. 

Any recommendations? Anyone know anything about geeks.com and these "refurbished laptops"? (might be risky but sure beats a used one on eBay I'd reckon.) 

I've seen these newer $300 deals with the eight-inch screen and the tiny keyboard.. not sure if I'm interested. Somewhere in the middle maybe. 

My budget is probably $500-600 max. Where can I get good deals on the web? Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## fgdn17 (Dec 2, 2008)

http://search.pricewatch.com/notebooks/asus_eee_pc_900-0.htm

check here

or go here to check them all

http://www.pricewatch.com/notebooks/

Good Luck


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Have you checked places that sell tru the Academic programs?

http://www.journeyed.com/home.asp

Refurbished Computers 
http://www.dell.com/content/segmenter.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dfo

Plus you can still but a Business computer. Your get less junk added on and it will work just as good.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FWIW, I would NOT recommend refurbished computers, you're just buying someone else's mistake!

Good deals on laptops in the $500-600 range come along on these sites all the time.

Deal News

Tech Bargains

More Stuff 4 Less

For instance...

http://dealnews.com/HP-Pavilion-dv3...klit-Laptop-for-595-free-shipping/277812.html

http://dealnews.com/Lenovo-Idea-Pad...z-15-Laptop-for-509-free-shipping/277619.html

http://dealnews.com/Toshiba-Satellite-AMD-Dual-Core-1-7-GHz-17-Laptop-for-565-25-s-h/277495.html

Etc...


----------



## WhenToastersFly (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow, thanks for all your help. Looks like some good leads.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

.... and don't forget to haggle and get the price down if you're in a 'real' store. These days a sale for $350 is better than a laptop sat on the shelf marked up at $400.
Or see what extras they'll throw in - mouse, flashdrive, (car?!)

http://www.wikihow.com/Haggle

Richard


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

once you use a think-pad,
everything else is just JUNK,
apparently, this was a happy customer,
http://forums.techguy.org/reviews/796132-thinkpad-t43.html

[echos my opinion,
if i couuldn't have a think-pad,
would rather lug my desktop around],


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Everyone has their opinion.


----------



## WhenToastersFly (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the input. Went with a refurbished HP Pavilion on CompUSA. Hopefully it'll be a good machine!


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

ALL RIGHT!!! 
you're welcome,
.
and thanks for posting back,


----------

